# I'm so vein



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I've taken these exact same pictures at least 10 times. They are boring pictures in front of my garage.

After every total detail (wash, wax, vacuum, leather clean, leather condition)...

I just like looking at pictures of my car I guess.




 






​
I've got some time tomorrow - perhaps I'll actually _drive somewhere_ and take some better pictures.


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

looking at your pics makes me more aware of how outdated the E46 sedans looks.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Pics look great.

Could you take some of your Ipod and navigation screen while the Ipod in use?

Also, if you had any info to post about Ipod link in a car with navigation, it'd be great if you could post it.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

uter said:


> Pics look great.
> 
> Could you take some of your Ipod and navigation screen while the Ipod in use?
> 
> Also, if you had any info to post about Ipod link in a car with navigation, it'd be great if you could post it.












I'm running the Dension icelink. I actually installed one for dcrocker today. It emulates a cd changer - so you simply run a cable from the cd changer plug in the trunk under the back seat, through the center console, under the shift boot, up to the dash where it plugs into the included charging cradle. The proclip mount (also sold through Dension's site mounts it to the dash.

You press the MODE button on your nav until you get to CDC (cd changer)... and voila, the ipod powers up and begins playing. You can still use your steering wheel controls for last/next track.

Hope that helps.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

KrisL said:


> I'm running the Dension icelink. I actually installed one for dcrocker today. It emulates a cd changer - so you simply run a cable from the cd changer plug in the trunk under the back seat, through the center console, under the shift boot, up to the dash where it plugs into the included charging cradle. The proclip mount (also sold through Dension's site mounts it to the dash.
> 
> You press the MODE button on your nav until you get to CDC (cd changer)... and voila, the ipod powers up and begins playing. You can still use your steering wheel controls for last/next track.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Very nice! Thanks.

Hmm, about this install. Much different for my 2002 E46 touring?


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

very nice pics, very nice car....awesome color


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

uter said:


> Very nice! Thanks.
> 
> Hmm, about this install. Much different for my 2002 E46 touring?


Nope, almost the same.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

KrisL said:


>


I really like this pic, for some reason. :yikes:

Yes, Kris, your car looks outdated, and by "outdated," I mean "classic," or "they don't make them that perfect anymore." :thumbup:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> looking at your pics makes me more aware of how outdated the E46 sedans looks.


 :slap:


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Well, in my personal opinion she looks frikkin' awesome! There is no more beautiful E46 than the E46 Performance Package.

~Jon :thumbup:


----------

